# Giant replica of Devil's spider!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I am almost done with my giant spider. When I saw Devil's spider I was loving it because it reminded me so much of SpiderRider's spider. Anyway Devil did an excellent tutorial, so I decided to make one. When I break down the spider for storage I will flip it over and put more Great Stuff on the bottom. I think that way it will fill it out more. Anyway do you think I need more Great Stuff?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It HUGE! I like it Joisey


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cool, and all that chunky texture on the legs looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think she looks perfect just the way she is - no additional Great Stuff needed


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you for the comments so far. Roxy what about near the body? See the pvc on the bottom part right near the body, do you think that has to be filled out more?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The spider looks great, Joisey! I agree with Roxy, I don't think you need to change a thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Thank you for the comments so far. Roxy what about near the body? See the pvc on the bottom part right near the body, do you think that has to be filled out more?


If I can't see it in the picture with my oh-so-perfect eyes D), my guess is no ToT will, either. They'll be too busy running in fear anyway:jol:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with Roxy and spookie, She's fine the way she is. Great Job Sharon!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool thanks guys! I was thinking that the dark will hide any imperfections. Oh and now I can save that can of Great Stuff for another project!


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

It looks great


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a awesome spider!!!! I think it looks great the way it is too! , terrifying!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love these big spiders, and yours is just excellent! Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for the nice comments!

I just wanted to show you my old spider. It was huge, but I wasn't happy with it because it was low to the ground. I am very happy with the new spider. I took apart the old spider and used the ball for my new spider. Out with the old and in with the new. 

OLD SPIDER










NEW SPIDER


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Imperfections? What imperfections? It looks awesome just the way it is, and I agree with Haunti, that thing is freaking huge!!! Great job!! Ok...for some reason I didn't see the rest of this post, and only read the beginning of it, so I didn't even see the new spider!! Great job on the new one as well!!! I think they are both fantastic!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

howlin mad jack said:


> Imperfections? What imperfections? It looks awesome just the way it is, and I agree with Haunti, that thing is freaking huge!!! Great job!! Ok...for some reason I didn't see the rest of this post, and only read the beginning of it, so I didn't even see the new spider!! Great job on the new one as well!!! I think they are both fantastic!!!


Thanks Howlin Mad. My old spider was huge, but it was so big that I couldn't lift it off the ground. I think the new one looks more like a spider. Maybe next year I will try making it bigger with the same technique as this one. Bigger is better..right???!?!??!??!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Shes great JoiseyGal.....nice work


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome work!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice sis he's definitely cooler than the old ...but he was cool too !!!!! I like the stance better on the new guy keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> very nice sis he's definitely cooler than the old ...but he was cool too !!!!! I like the stance better on the new guy keep up the great work!!!!


Yes that is one of the things I am really happy about is the way it is off the ground. I figure it looks more scary if a tot is looking up at it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I do like the more upright stance of the new one, over the old. It makes it look more aggressive, like it's about to leap out at you.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

She looks great..!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the inspiration Devil. Now that I look at the old spider it reminds me that she looks pregnant. I think she ate too many totters last Halloween.  The new spider will definitely be easier to store also, so that is another plus!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn! Nice job!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Love it! What about a flourescent yellow hourglass on the butt, like a black widow. Yeah- I know the hourglass is supposed to be red- but the eyes are already red. And glossy eyes. DOn't hate me- they are just ideas! I love her how she is. Does she have name yet?? 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...lack+widow+pic&tbm=isch&tbo=u&zoom=1&q=black+


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Love it! What about a flourescent yellow hourglass on the butt, like a black widow. Yeah- I know the hourglass is supposed to be red- but the eyes are already red. And glossy eyes. DOn't hate me- they are just ideas! I love her how she is. Does she have name yet??
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...lack+widow+pic&tbm=isch&tbo=u&zoom=1&q=black+


Debbie the whole reason to post the props is to get feedback and I appreciate everyone's feedback! I'm not sure if I will do the hour glass this year. I can always go back and change it for next year. I know how I am when it comes to details. It will take away from my other projects because I'm so anal! If I didn't have so many projects to attend to than I would give it a shot. Umm didn't think of a name yet, but for some reason Betsy pops up in my head. If you can come up with a better name than let me know.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Umm didn't think of a name yet, but for some reason Betsy pops up in my head. If you can come up with a better name than let me know.


Ophelia - it suits her feminine look


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow...great job. I really need to. make me one...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great spider. I love the shape of it. You got it just right. It's tough to see any pvc in the picture, so you're probably all set with the great stuff.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Looks delicious!*

It kind of looks like it's covered in rich chocolate frosting to me. But maybe that's just because I'm on a diet and am really really hungry right now. Either way, I would love to have a slice.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Crushed Almond Pocky*

And the legs look like they were made out of Almond Crush Pocky. (In a good way) Yeah, I'm still hungry.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

octoberist said:


> And the legs look like they were made out of Almond Crush Pocky. (In a good way) Yeah, I'm still hungry.


I will have to put a prop with insulated foam painted blood red, so you will think it is a strawberry topping for your chocolate covered spider.  How long have you been on your diet? I think you are in trouble if you see Halloween props and you are thinking of food! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It came out great Sharon, it was fun watching the pics in progress that day, lol. Aren't you going to post the one of it having a beer with you? The only thing wrong is that you killed the first to make the second, I liked it also.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Vlad said:


> It came out great Sharon, it was fun watching the pics in progress that day, lol. Aren't you going to post the one of it having a beer with you? The only thing wrong is that you killed the first to make the second, I liked it also.


Thanks Ken! Actually I will post the picture of her drinking a brew along with some progress pictures! Sorry I had to take apart the other spider, but I need the space and the exercise ball for the new one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Joisey, that's just plain demented


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Spiders do get thirsty. Great job Joiseygal! My spider is still set up from a Harry Potter pre party my daughter had. I'll take the laptop out to show her your awesome spider. And I will give her a beer too in celebration.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd think a giant spider would have better taste in beer than Bush, I envision them going for something like those big cans of Fosters.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

How about Spider Bite beer out of New York?
http://www.facebook.com/SpiderBiteBrewing?sk=info


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Spider Rider said:


> How about Spider Bite beer out of New York?
> http://www.facebook.com/SpiderBiteBrewing?sk=info


LOL Spider Rider! 

Oh and Spooky1, my spider likes the cheap beer like me! :googly:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome. Love it!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

You did a terrific job! She looks wonderful! Very, very cool!

I wanted to build one for this year but I haven't even started on the stuff I was supposed to fix from last year. Ugg!

I do think she looks like she is going to eat your dog in that one shot though! I have never heard of almond crush pocky but I don't think I'd want to put something that sounds like that in my mouth ha, ha!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, that spider is HUGE!!! Your dog can even walk under it!!! Very, very impressive. I fricking love it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I want to make one!!!!


----------

